# Looking for a buddy!



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, unfortunately Georgia is just too far away.


----------



## littlebritches5 (Dec 30, 2013)

Oreos Girl said:


> Welcome to the forum, unfortunately Georgia is just too far away.


Darn....its only a few States!  Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## kctop72 (Aug 25, 2011)

If you haven't found us already, check out our Texas Horse Friends thread and welcome to the forum!


----------

